# Switching from bland diet back to kibble



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I switched my 1 year old golden and 6 month old mixed breed over to Wellness Adult formula about a month ago. The golden is doing great but the 6month old,Lottie, had diarrhea the whole two weeks she was transitioning. I eventually gave up and switched her to a bland diet of white rice and boiled chicken breast. She's been on that for a few days and she's getting more solid stool. What do I do next though? I thought I'd put her on the puppy wellness for a while since she doesn't seem to be ready for adult food. She doesn't seem to like the taste of chicken flavored foods very much though and I have a hard time keeping her away from the lamb flavored Wellness. I just want her to be healthy!


----------

